# New Photogaphy Website - Feedback Wanted



## bluegrrl (Nov 8, 2009)

*** Photographers, Models, Makeup + Hair Stylists ***

If you're involved with photography, and you'd like to connect with other people that share similar interests, please stop by and check out a new website that I've launched at http://www.bluegrrl.com. 

This is a free photography listing community, where you can: 

- Post listings to solicit/get work  
- Connect with others for TFP
- Create a profile that can be viewed by the community
- Announce events
- Upload photos - get and give feedback
- And more!

Built by a photographer using the open source WordPress app, and a member of the Creative Commons network, BlueGrrl is also looking for people that are interested in becoming a moderator, and also giving feedback about how we can make the community even better. 

In the coming months, we're going to be making some great improvements, and would love for you to take part!


Here are some other photo links:

http://www.bluegrrl.com
http://www.valleygrrls.com
http://www.asgemi.com


----------

